
Show HN: Maildown – Super Simple Email API - chris140957
https://github.com/chris104957/maildown
======
chris140957
I'm planning to add support for other email backends. For me, AWS makes the
most sense as it's basically free for 99.9% of the population with its 62k
free monthly email limit

~~~
sah2ed
Do you know whether the "62k free monthly emails limit" of the free-tier is
available to existing AWS accounts, or a new AWS account must be created to
enjoy free-tier billing?

Thanks!

EDIT: BTW, nice project!

~~~
chris140957
I believe its 62k free monthly emails for anyone, regardless of how long
you've had your AWS account

Source:
[https://aws.amazon.com/ses/pricing/](https://aws.amazon.com/ses/pricing/)

~~~
onlyrealcuzzo
Do you have to do your own queueing to make sure you're not sending too many
emails all at once and they get marked as spam? Or does SES handle that for
you? And if it doesn't, is there any service that will do this?

~~~
chris140957
AWS handles that stuff for you. You can use SNS to monitor stuff like
deliverability

~~~
onlyrealcuzzo
Wow! That's amazing! What's the purpose of having your own dedicated IP then?

------
sb8244
It seems like the benefit is in sending markdown email from cli.

I'd actually love to be able to do this now that I think about it (I'm sure
there's ways to do this already)

~~~
e12e
What is a markdown email? Is it a mail body written in markdown, using the
unprocessed markdown for the text/plain part, and generating a html part from
the same?

Pretty sure you could to that with pandoc and heirloom mailx or something
similar.

~~~
chris140957
That's pretty much it. Maildown reduces this process to a one liner, however

------
jazzyjackson
Hi I'm really grateful for your open sourcing this just because I get to ogle
at how you write your python to interact with AWS SES

Thanks!

------
neilv
Except for the Markdown part, this command line looks very similar to the most
minimal old Unix email interface. (Anti-spam measures effectively ended that,
and now we need to pay service providers.)

------
benatkin
I expected infinite recursion in the screenshot :)

~~~
chris140957
Sadly, since I fixed a typo in the readme it doesn't match at all

------
0x006A
sadly just a wrapper around Amazon AWS SES

~~~
gauravphoenix
Why is it "sadly"? I would say that it is happily a wrapped around SES. There
are use case for using mkdown in email and this tool helps address those use
cases.

Good job OP!

------
jmdjmd
I feel this unnecessarily complicates things. If you want to send emails via
SES, why not just use something like
[https://www.sendwithses.com](https://www.sendwithses.com) or
[https://moonmail.io/](https://moonmail.io/)

~~~
chris140957
Neither of these services is free. Not sure how this complicates things any
more - it's a one liner to send an email

